# Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern



## Rotauge (27. Oktober 2003)

So, bevor hier alle in ein Herbstloch fallen, interessiert mich doch mal wie ihr h a u p t s ä c h l i c h den Friedfischen auf die Schuppen rückt.


----------



## Rotauge (27. Oktober 2003)

Ach ja, nicht nur abstimmen, schreibt auch ein wenig zu Eurem Hobby, zu Eurer Methode usw.


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich sitze sehr gerne mit meinen beiden Daiwa Tornado Z 390 im Schilf an und stelle den Schleien und Karpfen nach. Jeweils mit alten Cardinal 44 und 28er Leine bestückt. Feine Waggler baue ich aus Reet selber. Ausgebleit wird nach Driftbeater.So habe ich fast nur krasse Hebebisse.

Auf die Distanz kommt bei mir eine 3,40 lange Schwingspitze zum Einsatz. Neuerdings teste ich Geflochtene. Die Bisse sind wirklich sehr deutlich.

Macht einfach nur Spaß:z


----------



## Wümmefischer (27. Oktober 2003)

Wenn´s irgendwie geht: Matchrute! Meine Kombi: Milo NewEra 3,90m mit Shimano Twin Power 3000, Schnur Sensas Anglaise 0,14. Pose(n) von Drennan. Mein Favorit für stehende Gewässer ist der Driftbeater oder eine Pfauenfederpose, im Fließwasser entweder mit Stick oder Avon. 

@ Truttafriend: Die selbstgebauten Posen interessieren mich – Fotos davon? Vielleicht auch noch einiges zur Herstellung? Dank im voraus!

Greets, Wümmefischer


----------



## hkroiss (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann mich hier nicht so genau festlegen. Auf unserem See angle ich sowohl mit Match-, Feeder- als auch mit der Winkelpickerute.
Die Winkelpickerrute verwende ich jedoch ausschließlich auf Renken. Auf Brassen, Rotaugen, usw. nehme ich Match-, als auch die Feederrute.


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2003)

@Wümmefischer



> @ Truttafriend: Die selbstgebauten Posen interessieren mich � Fotos davon? Vielleicht auch noch einiges zur Herstellung? Dank im voraus!





Ist in Arbeit. Stell ich hier rein#h


----------



## Schleie! (27. Oktober 2003)

Also am öftesten fische ich mit dem Picker auf Friedfisch. Aber auch oft mit der Schwinge und mit der Match! Mir macht es einfach so viel Spaß damit zu fischen, weil es so feine, weiche Ruten sind, bei denen man jeden Ruck bis ins Handteil spürt.


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2003)

@Wümmefischer
So bin nun aus der Werkstatt zurück und habe Fotos gemacht.

Daraus mach ich die Posen. In diesem Fall Bambus. Ich habe auch schon Reet  oder Schilf genommen










Damit lackier ich die Posen. Die Öse ist aus Edelstahldraht





Eine Kollektion. Trägt zwischen 1,5 und 4,5g





Die Ösen werden mit Zweikomponentenkleber eingesetzt






Der Kopf. nach dem Lackieren des Kopfes und der Öse (schwarz) alles nochmal mit Klarlack überziehen. Der Graupnerlack ist sehr Witterungsbeständig. Einige Reetposen sind bei mir 12Jahre alt. Der Posenkopf muss vor dem Lackieren mit 2K-Kleber verschlossen werden





Inserted geht auch. Noch sensibler. Die Spitze ist aus einem Modelbaubowdenzug (Kunststoffrohr) mit einer 2K-Kleber Sichtkugel





Eine ganz feine Schleiennadel





Vorgebleit geht auch. Mit Blumendraht umwickeln, mit 2K-Kleber fixieren und überlackieren









Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen. Reet, Bambus und Schilf sind stabiler als man denkt. Meine Posen halten jahrelang.


----------



## Schleie! (27. Oktober 2003)

Die sehen super aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2003)

merci#h


----------



## Rotauge (27. Oktober 2003)

Ja klasse, da lass ich doch gerne die Drennanposen im Posenrohr stecken...

Sehr beeindruckend...Dankeschön


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2003)

Wenn, dann Feedern im Frühjahr!
Methode: Schlaufenmontage.... 

Die Posen sehen schick aus! Wie hoch ist denn die max. ungefähre Tragkraft??? Mich interessiert da der berich zwischen 8 und 10 g...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Oktober 2003)

Match und Feeder. Was ich davon mehr oder lieber nutze, kann ich aber so nicht sagen.
Eine Stippe hab ich zwar, aber nutze ich nur für Köfis. Picker hab ich abgegeben, der Feeder ist vielseitiger, Bolo hab ich nicht, sondern ne 6m Match. Bin aber am überlegen mir ne Avon (Greys X-Flite Barbel oder Fox Kev Barbel) zu kaufen.

@ Truttafriend
Echt schick, wenn ich nicht ne ganze Kiste voll gekaufter hätte, würd ich jetzt auch basteln. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Oktober 2003)

> Mich interessiert da der bereich zwischen 8 und 10 g...



Das geht ohne Probleme. Einfach Bambus nehmen. Entsprechend dick und lang habe ich so 10g Waggler zum Zanderangeln gebaut. Die Posen haben dann ein schön hohes Eigengewicht und Fliegen sehr gut.


----------



## Wedaufischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Moin Moin #h,

meine Lieblingsruten sind die Feeder. Für mich sind die am flexibelsten einsetzbar. In letzter Zeit habe ich aber auch immer mal die beringte Stippe=Machtrute dabei.:m


----------



## Wümmefischer (28. Oktober 2003)

@ Truttafriend: Sehr schöne Dokumentation! Von insert über loaded alles dabei, was ich auch favorisiere. Da könnte während der anstehenden angelfreien Zeit im Winter aus mir ja noch ein Bastler werden. Nochmals besten Dank!

Gruß, Wümmefischer


----------



## Achim_68 (28. Oktober 2003)

Jau, Truttafriend, ich bin hin und weg von Deinen Posen........echt stark....jetzt muss ich erstmal sehen wo ich Reet herbekomme, bei uns im Rheinland gibts eigentlich kaum Reetdächer, da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen....oder hat irgenjemand einen Tip?


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Oktober 2003)

Material findest du:

- in Gärten gibts es häufig Bambus. Oft unterschiedliche Arten

- an Gewässerrändern (Flüsse/Seen) wächst Schilf

- an Weges- und Straßenrändern habe ich schon Gräserarten gefunden die funzten


Auf Reetdächern hab ich noch nichts klauen müssen#h 

Entscheidend ist das das Material trocken also tot ist.
Im Keller nicht in die Ecke stellen, dann verbiegt es und die Posen werden Bananen.
Lieber bündeln und unter die Decke hängen (neben meinen Gespliessten )


----------



## Achim_68 (28. Oktober 2003)

Klar, wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, ich war ziemlich aufs Reet fixiert......also Bambus wächst auch bei mir im Garten und Schilf auch, vielleicht fange ich damit erstmal an....und Reet könnten mir meine Eltern aus Ihrem nächsten Urlaub an der Nordsee mitbringen.......jetzt brauche ich nur noch deine Anleitung von Seite 1...hihihi, es lebe copy and paste


----------



## JonasH (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi Truttafriend!
KAnnst du mir nochmal GANZ GENAU (wenn du magst und keine Geheimnisse hast...)
erklären wie du die ganz feinen posen machst??? (Das ich am liebsten mit so feinen teilen fische und sie im laden teuer sind!!!)
Bitte helf mit, (am liebsten per pm)
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Rotauge (28. Oktober 2003)

PM!!!! Wir wollen alle davon was haben :q


----------



## JonasH (28. Oktober 2003)

Jaaaa... dachte ja nur er hätte besondere geheimnisse beim Bau  

PS: hab dich auch zu ICQ auf die liste gedetscht :q:q:q


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2003)

In erster Linie angle ich mit der Matchrute, damit allerdings nur an stehenden Gewässern. Ganz selten packe ich dort auch mal die Pickerrute aus. Ansonsten verwende ich an Flüssen fast nur die Feederrute. Außerdem besitze ich auch noch eine Bolorute, aber mit dieser angle ich fast überhaupt nicht. Bisher ist sie nur zum Posenangeln mit Köderfisch im Fluss zum Einsatz gekommen. Bei dieser Zweckentfremdung hat sie mir immerhin einen Zander und etliche Döbel gebracht. 
Ich hatte kürzlich auch die Gelegenheit mit einer 8 Meter-Stipprute zu Fischen und hatte die 11 Meter - Kopfrute eines Freundes in der Hand. Ich hatte bis dahin keine unberingte Rute und danach war mir auch klar, dass ich keinesfalls eine haben möchte. Mit diesen schweren Stangen würde mir der Spass am Angeln wirklich verloren gehen. Schon nach wenigen Minuten war mir das Halten der 8 Meter-Rute zu anstrengend und das Abstecken der 11 Meter-Rute wollte ich gar nicht erst ausprobieren.


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Oktober 2003)

> Bitte helf mit, (am liebsten per pm)



wie schon oft im Board bewiesen hab ich überhaupt keine Geheimnisse da ich keine Vorteile brauche 

Ich werde in Kürze mal eine feine Nadel im Keller bauen und sie per Foto dokumentieren.

Geht los. In diesem Thread#h 

Eine selbstgebaute Pose ist wie eine selbstgebundene Fliege. Der Fangerfolg ist einfach doppelt so wertvoll:z


----------



## Achim_68 (29. Oktober 2003)

Dein Wort in Petris Ohr - ich habe meinen Garten schon abgecheckt - Material ist genug da, da werde ich jetzt im Winter erstmal ein paar schöne waggler bauen - nur meine Frau hat so komisch geguckt als ich im Dunkeln mit der Kopflampe immer um das Schilf und den Bambus rumgeschlichen bin - ich glaube sie ahnt was auf sie zukommt


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Oktober 2003)

> um das Schilf und den Bambus rumgeschlichen bin




Sag doch du hast dein Revier markiert:q


----------



## JonasH (29. Oktober 2003)

Jaaa, DANGESCHÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN
(Geht sowas feines mit Bambus?!?!?!)

Am liebes möchte ich eine die so 10cm lang(obwohl die länge kann ich ja selber bestimmen...) und ne ganz dünne mit nur einem KLEINEN "bauch" etwas weiter unten von der Pose, und eine Öse...
Sorry für die vielen extra wünsche aber ich habe so recht GARkeinen plan wie ich's bauen soll!


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. März 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Eigentlich fische ich nur die Matchrute, gibt es doch kein anderes Gerät, was universeller einsetzbar ist  Fischen mit Waggler auf Weißfisch und Schleien, Feststellpose beim KöFi-Fang, ja sogar ne leichte Grundmontage ohne Pose ist möglich und wenn man den Spitzenring gegen einen mit Gewinde austauscht, kann man sogar mit der Schwingspitze angeln, was also will der "Otto-Universal-Angler"  anderes als die "Matche"  Kurz und bündig: EIN GEILES GERÄT!!!


----------



## Lenzibald (28. März 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Servus. Ich fisch meist mit der Match und medium Feeder. Winkelpicker hab ich mir grade eine bestellt damit ich das auch mal testen kann.


----------



## Jani Brandl (28. März 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Match,Feeder,Stippe.Mehr brauch i ned!


----------



## Angel-Ralle (28. März 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Hi miteinander,
also bis auf das vorletzte geh ich mit allem genannten dem Schuppenwild zu  Leibe.
Gerade so wie es angemessen ist oder Lust und Laune mich treiben.

@truttafriend: super, geile Teile die Du da bastelst #r  #r  #r 

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## Carphunter 76 (28. März 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Supergeile Posen, die da abgebildet sind. Jetzt weiss ich, was ich nächsten Winter so treiben kann.
Schade, dass dieser Winter schon um ist, sonst könnt ich gleich mit basteln anfangen.
Aber eigentlich auch wieder schön, dass jetzt Frühjahr ist, und die Karpfen 
bald wieder richtig fressen.
Es wurde ja auch Zeit.
Meine lieblingsrute ist die Match. Hab mir vor zwei Wochen Ne Feederrute gekauft (Shimano Carp Cruncher). Ist auch was feines. Gerade für den Rhein...
 #: 
 #6 
 #r 
 :c


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Ich versuche derzeit meine "Match-Kenntnisse / Fertigkeiten" zu verbessern...als eigentlicher "Raubfisch-Angler" muss ich zugeben, dass das feine Matchen wirklich einen riesen Spass macht! ,) :m

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Mich überrascht, es das noch niemand hier die Schwingspitzenrute favorisiert hat, denn ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dies mit Abstand die spannendtse Methode von allen ist!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## soeketroete (2. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Ich hab feeder-Rute angekreuzt, weil mit i.d.R. nicht viel anderes übrigbleibt (wohne am Rhein) und damit im Frühjahr Brasseun und Rotaugen überliste.
Wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte, dann würde ich die Matchrute bevorzugen, doch das hat in der Rehinströmung leider nicht viel Sinn:-(


----------



## Rotauge (2. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

@anglermeister17: Klar ist das mit der Schwingspitzenrute spannend, aber hier ist von *überwiegend* die Rede. Mehrfachantworten sind ja in der Umfrage nicht möglich. Ich angle mit Matchrute, Schwingspitze, Winklepicker und Feederrute. 

Spannend ist es auch mit einem sehr sensiblen Picker und ner dünnen Schnur.


----------



## Matchking (3. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Also ich fische persönlich fast ausschließlich mit der Matche.
Im Fluss mit ganz normalen Feststellposen (1.5-3,0g)
Und im See,wenn ich weiter raus muss und die Montage länger sein muss mit Drennan Christal-Wagglern.


----------



## marc77 (4. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Hallo

Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit der Schwingspitzrute. Wenn ich so in meine Fangbücher schaue komm ich auf über 90% der Friedfische mit der Schwingi. Muss dazu aber sagen, dass meine liebsten Hausgewässer alles Baggerseen sind. Mittlerweile hab ich 6 Schwingspitzruten, die meisten sind umgerüstete Spinn- und Friedfischruten. Dazu kommt noch ein ganzes Arsenal an verschiedenen Spitzen. Sicher ist die Schwingi nicht immer gerade die beste Lösung, vorallem bei sehr starkem Wind, großen Entfernungen oder sehr tiefem Wasser, mit der richtigen Rute und der passenden Spitze kann man dies aber in den meisten Fällen meistern. Gefangen hab ich schon die gesamte Palette an Friedfischen die in meinen Gewässern rumschwimmen, mit allen möglichen Ködern (von Pinkies bis Mini-Boilies). Für mich kommt nur eine Methode in stehenden Gewässern in Frage, die SCHWINGI!


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Ich passe jeweils mich der gegebenen Situation an. Benutze Matchruten, Feeder / Havyfeeder und Schwingspitze oder eine Bolo - Rute von 6 m. Wie gesagt ist aber situationsbedingt


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe für die Matchrute gestimmt. Mit der Feederrute angle ich noch nicht so häufig, da ich beim Feederangeln noch nicht so viel Erfahrung habe. Ich wünsche euch noch Petri Heil und frohe Ostern. Gruß Brassenkönig


----------



## Angler505 (18. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Hallo,
für mich ist alles von Interesse wo ein Pose im Spiel ist.
Feeder oder Pickern gehe nur wenn nichts anderes geht.

Am liebtsen in den Flüssen die lange Pole da ich dort die beste Führung erreiche.

Die Match oder Bolorute bevorzuge ich in langsam fließenden oder stehenden Gewässern

mfg
Friedel


----------



## René F (18. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Hi!
Eigentlich angel ich in letzter Zeit sehr selten auf Friedfische. Allerdings habe ich bei einem Ansitz auf Hecht oder Zander an einem See immer irgendeine Posenrute mit draußen. Darum habe ich mal "andere Posenrute" angegeben.
KöFis fange ich mit der Stippe oder der Matchrute.

Früher habe ich oft mit der Schwingspitze geangelt (auf Schleien z.B.). Überlege auch, mir wieder eine Schwingspitze zu besorgen...


----------



## Matchking (19. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Ich fische amliebsten mit der Matche.
Egal,ob ich auf Kapfen,Schleie,Forelle oder sonsiges angle,immer mit der Matchrute,weil ich damit am Meisten Gefühl hab.

MfG und Petri Heil
Sören


----------



## wolle (21. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

ich bevorzuge die picker und matchrute,da der matchrute in puncto entfernung grenzen gesetzt sind nehme ich sie für die kurzen entfernungen,mit
der picker sollte man auch nicht übertreiben,also mittlere entfernung und für die weite entfernung muß ich mir noch eine feederrute kaufen,ich schwanke da noch zwischen einer"Balzer",Magna Princess Heavy Feeder/s150 oder einer
"Berkley" Cerrywood Feeder die ein sagenhaftes wurfgewicht von 250g hat #h


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Also mein Favorit ist eindeutig die Feederrute wenn ich vom Ufer aus angel. Gelegentlich benutzen ich auch 'ne Matsche,   aber nur wenn ich fein mit der Pose angeln möchte.

@Wolle,
hast du die "Berkley" Cherrywood Feeder schon mal in der Hand gehabt? Und quanta kosta?


----------



## Garfield0815 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Habe mal bei Matchrute geklickt, obwohl sich das mit der Feeder ungefähr die Waage hält.
Mache beides gerne.
Ab und zu nehm' ich aber auch die Bolo zur Hand.


----------



## lector (23. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Bei mir kommt es natürlich auch auf das Gewässer an. Im Rhein steht die Feeder Rute ganz klar an 1. Stelle. An Hafeneinfahrten oder Altarmen bevorzuge ich ganz klar die Bolorute und an meinem Hausgewässer einem Bagerloch von 16 ha fische ich am liebsten mit ganz feiner Bolo,Telematch. #6 

Gruß tom


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Wenn mich jetzt noch jemand aufklärt was 'ne Bolorute ist, bin ich auch wieder drin...


----------



## Angler505 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Hallo,
bevor ich hier einen Roman zum Thema schreibe ( ist halt eigentlich ein eignes Thema ).

Nimm eine KÖFI Rute ( Telestipprute ) beringe diese ( kaufe einen fertige ) und du hast eine Art von Rute die der Bolo recht nahe kommt.

Die Erfindung der Bolognese-Rutentechnik stammt aus Italien.
Dort wurde in der Anfangszeit Telestippruten beringt um eine Rolle montieren zu können.

Der deutsche Markt hat im wesentlichen vom Italo-Markt weg entwickelt, in Deutschland sind die meisten erhältlichen Ruten wesentlich fester in Aktion und Wurfgewicht wie die Orginale die wirklich noch aus Italien unververändert kommen.
Die orginal Rute ist deutlich weicher und geschmeidiger als der deutsche Namensvetter.

Hiermit wurde es möglich den Köder weiter weg vom Ufer anzubieten durch ihre Länge ( die meistern Bolos sind in den Längen 6-8m die kürzeren und längeren Modelle sind Abwandlungen die aber leider recht viel Ihrer Ursprünglichkeit verloren haben) behält man bis zu einer bestimmten Entfernungn von Ufer eine recht gute Köderkontrolle.
In mittelschnellen Flüssen lautet eine Faustformel Rutenlänge x 2,5 = Entfernung von Ufer in der ein Köder noch vernüftig zu präsentieren ist.

Weitere INFOS sind möglich würde jedoch hier den Rahmen sprengen.
Wenn du also weitere INFOS wünscht dann mach ein eigenes Thema auf

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Flozek (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

ich bevorzuge das angeln mit der Feederrute... ist immer wieder ein wunderbares gefühl zu sehen wir auf einmal die spitze ausschlägt und es garnicht mehr aufhört


----------



## Rotauge (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Das stimmt Flozek, hatt ich in der Vergangemheit leider viel zu selten die Gelegenheit gehabt.

 #:


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Ich war am Anfang des Threads noch eine Bauanleitung für meine Waggler schuldig

-> was lange dauert wird endlich gut


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Ich habe Stippe angekreuzt weil ich damit alle Friedfische außer den Karpfen beangle. Sogar Schleien drille ich an der Stippe. Ansonsten nehme ich die Schwere oder die leichte Grundrute.


----------



## DerStipper (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Die Posen sind geil hab mir direkt mal welche gebaut#6 :q die sind ideal naja ich benutze eigentlich hauptsächlich die Stippe an stelle 2 die Match an 3 die Feeder

naja Stippe gibt et net viel zusagen oder??

Match immer egal ob fließend oder stehendes Wasser Waggler jetzt selber gebaute 

Feeder mit Ledger Bread hab da ne tolle Rute die Vdsf Jugendrute 2004 die ist genial#6 #6 die kann ich nur empfehlen:q hab dann meistens oder immer nen Futterkorb von Browning|rolleyes naja hab mal nen ganzen Satz von nem Austeiger geschenkt bekommen ca. 70Stück das lehnt man ja nicht ab oder?|kopfkrat 
hab mir aber 2 selber gekauft die die man in Wasser mit geruchstoff stellen kann und die dann Duftabgeben:q


----------



## **bass** (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

hey
am fluss meistens feeder oder 10m stippe
am weiher oder see waggler oder stippe. wenn es nicht zu tief ist fische ich gerne mit der matchrute und einer 1gr pose.

tja so siehts aus würde mich nie auf nur eine technik konzentrieren.


----------



## Killerwels (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Bringt es eigentlich was, wenn man am Rhein mit geflochtener Schnur feedert? Da ich morgen zum Rhein fahre würde ich es evt. mal ausprobieren aber weiß nicht genau ob das auch effektiv ist.....


----------



## DerStipper (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Kommt drauf an in der Hauptströmung nicht da du sonst immer meinst du hast nen Biss aber in nem Buhnenfeld ist die geflochtene auf jeden Fall besser denn da beißen die Fische vorsichtiger als in der Hauptströmung


----------



## bernd noack (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*






 habe fuer die matchrute-ich nehme 3.90m-gestimmt weil diese am universellsten einsetzbar ist-mit pose als bissanzeiger ist zudem ein dem fisch wenig argwohn erregendes teil gegeben-gern angle ich noch mit der schwingspitze die sich mit entsprechender montage als sehr sensibel erweist und bei richtiger anwendung den fisch zum selbsthaken bringt-eine abgewandelte form der schwingspitze wuerde ich das einhaengen eines bissanzeigers -wasserkugel,tischtennisball oder ueberraschungsei-in die hauptschnur vor dem spitzenring nennen-dadurch kann man jede x-beliebige rute zum feinangeln nehmen-eine schwingspitze ist bei entsprechender beschwerung uebrigens auch im fluss einsetzbar-bei vorsichtig beissenden fischen sind nach meinen erfahrungen das angeln mit pose oder schwingspitze am erfolgreichesten---#6


----------



## karlosito (21. November 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

ich hab neulich mit ner match von nem kumpel geangelt und mir 2 tage später gleicdhe eine bestellt. ich finds echt krass wie mittlere plötze an der match kämpfen. das macht echt spass. ich hab das köfi-angeln bis dahin nur als lästige notwendigkeit empfunden, aber jetz werd ich öfters mit der match unterwegs sein, weils echt spass macht und die raubfischschonzeit kann man damit auch sehr gut überbrücken:q


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. November 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Um gezielt Köfis, für Zander und Hecht, zu fangen, nehme ich einfach eine Stippe.

Nur wenn es auf z.B. Portionskarpfen geht, dann greife ich zur Match oder zur Feeder.
Allerdings kann man auch mit einer Match-Rute Köfis fangen... :m


----------



## karpfenwuerger (24. November 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Ich ziehe am liebsten mit der Schwingspitzrute und der Feederrute los.


----------



## Brassenkönig (24. November 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Neuerdings ziehe ich am liebsten mit der Feederrute zum Friedfischangeln los. Seit dem ich bei meinem letzten Hegefischen 7,5 Kg Brassen damit gefangen habe, angle ich fast nur noch mit der Feederrute und das auch erfolgreich. #6


----------



## [Robin] (24. November 2004)

*AW: Stippen oder Matchen oder Pickern*

Meine bevorzugten Methoden sind das Feedern und Pickern !
  Es macht einfach unglaublich Spass .


----------

